# Samsung vs Toshiba



## spediver (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello I was wondering which tv to go with the ln46b650 or the 47zv650u any help would be appreciated and any experience first hand with either model would be great too thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen good things regarding both and I think you would be happy with either TV. 

What are the main features that you are looking for?


----------



## spediver (Apr 3, 2010)

mainly that realistic look that samsung seems to have with its picture quality i dont know what causes it if its the ultra clear panel or their processor etc... but my friend has the ln46b650 and it almost looks like your there filming what ever your watching and i dont know if toshiba has the same technology


----------



## spediver (Apr 3, 2010)

also the toshiba price point is alot more appealing so if the picture quality is going to be the same then the price would be my final deciding factor


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

It is always hard to make decisions like this from others opinions. If you can check out the Toshiba, I would take a look for yourself. Then you know which one YOU like better. The Toshiba is very nice TV and I am guessing among other things, you like the 120hz auto motion that the Samsung has. The Toshiba has a 240 Hz clear scan technology, which by specs, should give you that "home video" feel. 
Me personally, I don't like watching movies on some higher res, 240hz TV's as it takes away the "film like" quality. It makes it too real for me. For sports and nature shows, I love it. 
I have seen both newer Samsung and Toshiba's, not sure of these models specifically, but both are very good choices. 

Matteo


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The black level on the Toshiba is on the lighter side, I couldn't tell the difference between 240Hz or 120Hz maybe it's just me. The Samsung has a blue tint in dark areas, I like the Toshiba IMO a lighter black level is easier to deal with that a blue tint.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Samsung LCDs are pretty close to being accurately calibrated right out of the box. The Toshibas usually need more adjustment. I had a friend in the Geek Squad make that observation once.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That is true it took me awhile to get the picture right on mine, but it still has a slight over saturation of green but it's not noticeable you have to really look for it.


----------

